# New owner of S&W 4506-1



## rj8806 (Dec 14, 2007)

I am both new to this forum and a new owner of a S&W 4506-1. I have had it for about 3 weeks now and have put 250 rounds thru it already without a single hiccup. This gun is amazing.

The only problem I have right now is I cannot find a holster to fit it. I did a search on here for 4506 and 4506-1 and came up empty handed so I figured I'd just ask.....

Anybody else have one of these beauties? Any leads on where I can find a standard holster? I found a Bianchi IWB that wasn't made for it but it does fit it. I really want a standard hanging holster that was made specifically for my gun. 
Any ideas?

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Search gunbroker.com and Ebay.com . Plenty of them for a 4506.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

What, pray tell, is a "standard" holster? Try Galco. They are a sponsor here, and their search is the easiest to use. Also Bianchi does list a couple of models for the 4506. There are several others. Get a good one though, otherwise it will end up laying in a drawer, or box.
Also try Midway and Cheaper Than Dirt, they carry several brands. You just have to order and wait.


----------



## rj8806 (Dec 14, 2007)

drummin man 627 said:


> What, pray tell, is a "standard" holster? Try Galco. They are a sponsor here, and their search is the easiest to use. Also Bianchi does list a couple of models for the 4506. There are several others. Get a good one though, otherwise it will end up laying in a drawer, or box.
> Also try Midway and Cheaper Than Dirt, they carry several brands. You just have to order and wait.


Sorry, by "regular holster" I was referring to an outside the pant, attaches to the belt, style holster.
I have tried Galco's website and came up empty. I tried gunbroker but the site was down(Friday night).

Thanks for the input, I'll keep looking.

Richard


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

The following link will take you to Don Hume model 721 OT which is a holster I use and like. They have a number of models including this one for the 4506

http://www.donhume.com/Products/Pro...ctedWeapon=Ruger+GP-100&SelectedChartNumber=7

:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

For OWBs, Galco only offers the Yaqui Slide for the 4506. Nice pistol, but not a popular concealment gun, and concealment is Galco's main emphasis.

Just as an FYI, many holsters for the Beretta 92FS will crossfit to the 4506.


----------



## rj8806 (Dec 14, 2007)

TOF said:


> The following link will take you to Don Hume model 721 OT which is a holster I use and like. They have a number of models including this one for the 4506
> 
> http://www.donhume.com/Products/Pro...ctedWeapon=Ruger+GP-100&SelectedChartNumber=7
> 
> :smt1099


Thank you TOF. I checked the link and it does list it for the 4506 but not the 4506-1. My understanding is the mine(4506-1) has the round trigger guard where the 4506 has the square one. Will this make a difference on the holster or will it fit the same?

Richard


----------



## rj8806 (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> For OWBs, Galco only offers the Yaqui Slide for the 4506. Nice pistol, but not a popular concealment gun, and concealment is Galco's main emphasis.
> 
> Just as an FYI, many holsters for the Beretta 92FS will crossfit to the 4506.


Yes, it is kind of big for a "conceal" gun but it is my favoite of the 2 I own. My other pistol is a 9mm Makaorv. That is certainly smaller and easily concealed but doesn't pack the punch of my .45. I feel safer with my .45 on my side vs. the Mak.

My 4506-1 was given to me by my father for a birthday present 2 months ago. 
I quickly fell in love with it. To date, I have shot about 350 rounds thru it and no issues with it at all. Fed them all with not one hiccup and once I got it sighted in, it is deadly accurate.
I have to get a better feel for the trigger as I keep hitting low and left.

For some reason, every time I shoot it, the first round ALWAYS hits low and left. After that, I can usually hit right where I am aiming.
I read a great post by TOF the other day about "getting a feel for the trigger" and am practicing every night. Great info TOF.

Thanks guys.

Richard


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

rj8806 said:


> Thank you TOF. I checked the link and it does list it for the 4506 but not the 4506-1. My understanding is the mine(4506-1) has the round trigger guard where the 4506 has the square one. Will this make a difference on the holster or will it fit the same?


You could probably shoot the folks at Don Hume an email and ask. Galco holsters fit the round and square S&W trigger guards interchangeably.


----------



## rj8806 (Dec 14, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> You could probably shoot the folks at Don Hume an email and ask. Galco holsters fit the round and square S&W trigger guards interchangeably.


I did check them and the holsters they offer for mine are not exactly what I was looking for. The ones they list for my model are open at the bottom(leaving most of the barrel exposed), not sure if that matters but I was kind of looking for an "enclosed" style? One that is not open on the bottom.

I had a hard time finding a holster for my Mak as well. Didn't think it would be as difficult for the S&W

Richard


----------

